# Trails in Mek.POm:?



## Altitude (31. Oktober 2001)

Moin,

verbringe mal wieder ein paar Tage in Mek.-Pom. bei den Eltern meiner Freundin. Hat jemand ne Idee, wo ich mein kanadisches
Altmetall gassi führen kann?

 
Ich treib mich in der gegend von Schwerin rum....

Happy Trails


----------



## Rabbit (1. November 2001)

Hm, da werde ich mal den Bischi informieren!
Der als alter Rügen-Ossi  weiß da ja vielleicht was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bischi (1. November 2001)

warum weisen mich eigentlichalle auf dieses Thema hin *gg* ? Sebastian hat gestern auch schon ganz hektisch gemailt. Also die Ecke von M/V wo ich herkommen, liegt meilenweit entfernt von Schwerin. 

Für den Fall, daß es Dich mal nach Rügen verschlagen sollte Altitude, solltest Du auf jeden Fall mal die Stubbenkammer (Vorsicht!!! Ist Nationalpark, d.h. Radfahren verboten  ) unter die Stollen nehmen. Da gibt´s unter anderem die höchste Erhebung Rügens, den Piekberg (161 Meter) und Kilometerlange Pfade, die Dank der Naturschützer seit Jahren nicht mehr betreten wurden *gg*. Also endgeile Location.

Mfg, Bischi


----------



## Arthur Dent (2. November 2001)

Grüss Dir, Alditüte!

Genaue Tipps kann ich Dir leider auch nicht geben, da wir uns meistens ein ganzes Stück weiter südwestlich 'rumtreiben. Aber schöne Gegend und Gelände ist dort rund um Schwerin allemal, und mit 'ner Kompasskarte o.ä. solltest Du dort schon ein paar Trails finden. Ansonsten kannst Du ein Stück in Richtung Mecklenburger Seenplatte/ Nationalpark Waren-Müritz fündig werden. 
Viel Spass und beste Grüsse aus Berlin!


----------



## MadCyborg (24. Juli 2002)

ok, vielleicht n bissl spät aber rotzdem: so ne runde um den neumühler see is net schlecht, is so ne art singletrail im wald, größte "höhen"unterschiede sind so ca. 30 m... 
ansonsten kann man bei uns einfach inn wald fahren, is fast immer gut, wir ham zwar keine berge aber wellig isses schon.....
cu, borg


----------



## Fu Manchu (25. Juli 2002)

Ich weiß nicht mehr wo die waren, aber die "Berge" von Kösterbek (oder so ähnlich) waren immer ein Ziel im Winter zum rodeln. Ich könnte mir gut vostellen das man da herrlich fahren kann. Muss in der Gegend um Rostock/Schwerin liegen, wir sind mit dem Trabbi immer so ne 3/4 Stunde von Rostock aus gefahren.


----------

